
Twitter Could 'Go for Years' Without Earning a Dime, Investor Says - dshah
http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/02/twitter-still-l.html
======
Mystalic
I'd like to point out the most important equation in all of business:

Revenue - Costs = Profit.

Too many in the valley subscribe to the Venture Capital + Growth = Profit
mindset.

You think you can go years without funding, but then a disaster happens, or a
new competitor rises, or costs to use SMS suddenly increase. Then what do you
do?

~~~
dshah
Actually, I think the equation is more like:

Venture Capital + Growth + Acquisition = "Success"

I don't think profits enter into the equation at all. (Unless you're talking
about the shareholders making a profit).

~~~
vaksel
yeah most investors seem to be investing to flip, not to build a long term
business

